# Weight decrease from Ultegra to DA



## Seven3 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm looking to upgrade my drivetrain. Currently have 5 year old Ultegra 9 speed. How much (bike) weight will I lose by going to 10 speed DA (crank, chain, rear der., cassette, shifters)? Thanks in advance to you weight gurus.


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

An estimate I've seen is 340-grams/0.75-pounds between the 10 speeds (minus hubs), Ultegra 6600 and Dura Ace 7800. You can go to the Weight Weenies' listings and estimate the weight differences by doing the component buildups.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

The one thing everyone says about any version of Dura Ace is that it lasts a long time. I've been riding a Dura Ace 9 gruppo and have racked up over 12,000 miles without a hitch. I don't like the the feel of the Dura Ace 10 shifters, although I hear they are crisper than the Dura Ace 9 shifters. 

Have you looked at SRAM Force gruppo? It costs about the same as 10-speed Dura Ace (for the drivetrain) and the shifters are lighter than Campagnolo Record, and they don't have that clunky thumb lever. But if you are like me, I like Shimano shifters - but the one thing I don't like about any Shimano shifter it has extended gear cables from the shifter to the frame. Whereas SRAM is the new kid on the block roadwise, they always have been a force in mountain bikes. Trust me, a Force drivetrain would be about a pound lighter than Ultegra 9-speed.


----------

